# Wiring the IMI Hi Torq to M&H engine harness



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

With the M&H engine harness Im trying to id wiring and routing. One section of harness has a medium gauge Red wire which Im assuming goes to the solenoid terminal B for the IMI Hi torq. Now Im left with the purple wire that has a ring terminal end. My question is does the purple wire get converted to the supplied pigtail connector for the receptacle on the side of the solenoid? Hope I explained that properly.
Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If I understand correctly, the answer is "yes". The purple wire with the ring terminal is what supplies the power to energize the solenoid and engage the starter. It goes on the "S" post terminal on a factory GM starter and is held on by a nut.

Bear


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. I been out of the loop for a while. The red and purple are by themselves. It only makes sense. Thanks for your input Bear.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

With my RobbMc mini starter I had to use a larger diameter crimp connector to the purple wire that goes on the S terminal, your red wire goes on the same terminal your battery cable goes on.


----------

